# Fuse for chandelier with 12-volt transformer?



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Your new load is 8.4 amps , use a 10 amp fuse and make sure supply wires are a minimum of #16 awg.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Hire a qualified electrician before burning the building down.

Low voltage fixture wiring can cause a fire just as quickly as line voltage.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

